# That's Just Great!



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

My last post was post #666 for this new board! Satan, get behind me! CF?


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Shake it off! It means nothing unless you let it. It just part of the numbering system that had to roll by.

As for your other post about the church you feel obligated to attend. You could augment with services/messages from different congregations.

I like watching Joel Osteen. You can watch live or previous services at http://www.joelosteen.com, and find the links to Lakewood Church. I like the church motto ...discover the champion in you.

I also like the website of The Purpose Driven Life at http://www.purposedrivenlife.com/. Dr. Warren has a video on the front page called "What Does It Mean to Follow Christ?" Wonderful message...he says that just like getting married, even though you say 'I Do' you don't automatically know everything there is to know about being married. You learn and grow on the journey, but you are committed the moment you say I Do.

I personally find it refreshing to get many view points and enjoy reading/listening to others as they interpret the scriptures and relate it to our world today. Of course, I tend to gravitate to the positive, upbeat ones.


----------



## brgoslin (Nov 15, 2005)

don't worry 666 means nothing, due to a bad translation 616 is the mark of the beast not 666, just worry about 616. (all of the people in that area code are really freaked out now!)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You mentioned your IQ in a post, thought you might enjoy this...LOL I share your pain.

The Dewey Decimal System classification number for "Numerology" is 133.335. If you reverse this and add, you get,
133.335 + 533.331 = 666.666

The number 666 is one of only two positive integers equal to the sum of the cubes of the digits in its square, plus the digits in its cube. On the one hand, we have
6662 = 443556
6663 = 295408296
while at the same time,
(43 + 43 + 33 + 53 + 53 + 63) + (2+9+5+4+0+8+2+9+6) = 666.
The other number with this property is 2583.

There are exactly two ways to insert '+' signs into the sequence 123456789 to make the sum 666, and exactly one way for the sequence 987654321:
666 = 1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 567 + 89 = 123 + 456 + 78 + 9 
666 = 9 + 87 + 6 + 543 + 21

If you write the first 6 Roman numerals, in order from largest to smallest, you get 666: DCLXVI = 666.

A standard function in number theory is _phi_(_n_), which is the number of integers smaller than _n_ and relatively prime to _n_. Remarkably,
_phi_(666) = 6·6·6.

Finally, I close with an observation that makes a commentary on the folly of attaching a specific meaning to the number 666. If the letter A is defined to be equal to 36 (=6·6), B=37, C=38, and so on, then: 
_The sum of the letters in the word_ SUPERSTITIOUS _is 666_.
​
In other words, it means nothing more than what you give it. LOL


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, Bill, that was just 2Cool, awesome!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Bill;

Very intelligent by design. Does this mean John discovered a new mushroom while in exile on Platmos (SP?) Island? I'm serious as a heart attack. CF?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

grim metaphors


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

CF,

I think it just means that we don't understand everything that's written in the Bible. John had a vision. He had to explain what he saw in the terminology of his day.

We don't know exactly what the number represents. Is it like a credit card with 3 lines of 6-digit numbers? Is it a literal "666" mark somewhere on his body? Is it a tattoo?

A revelation from God is a mystery unfolded. Unfolded doesn't always mean understood.

Here's another theory for you. Six is the number of man. Three is the number of witness. So 666 could represent the beast's witness of himself - "I am God."

Lighten up. Let go, and let God. He has a good grip on you, and he won't let go. No good comes from striving. :wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

To get back to where you were in your walk with God, you need to start out with baby steps. Start by just talking to God at the end of the day as you are getting ready to go to bed. It doesnt have to be in a prayer form, you dont need to be on your knees. Do it as you wash your face. Tell him about your day, your feelings, your worries and concerns. 
Ask him to help you find your way again, and let him know that you feel as if you are drifting away and that it is bothering you. Sometimes God is so badly wanting to reach out to us and help us, but he is waiting for us to ask first.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

My wife tells me
"Don't sweat the small stuff...
It's all small stuff"

Someone on the board has that in their sig line.


----------



## brgoslin (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually the consensus among biblical scholars is that revelations refers to the problem of the day, Rome, the seven hills etc. YOu have to look at the text the way people of the day would have seen it.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/apocalypse/revelation/white.html

http://www.americanvision.org/articlearchive/05-10-05.asp


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> My last post was post #666 for this new board! Satan, get behind me! CF?


God's Grace is suifficient my friend. I don't think we need to worry about it under those kinds of circumstances.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

I lived in Bellaire for a while and had a prefix phone number of 666 which is common for that area. Once day I was driving to a meeting, and had to call the guy at his house to get directions. 

His phone was 713-666 and he lived on Locust street. 

Didn't put much stock in it but I did think it was humorous. 

FYI -I had my number changed to 668 because I was tired of all the comments from my friends everytime I gave them my phone number.


----------

